

Ask HN: Review my side-project: Shaloc.com - krisrak

Shaloc helps you share your mobile phone's GPS location with your friends in real time.<p>URL: http://shaloc.com<p>Here is how it works, Shaloc App will create a short URL that can be shared with your friends via text, email or tweet from within the app. This short URL is a map web app that can be opened by your friends to track your real-time location using their smart phone or any computer with browser, no app installation or registration is required by your friend.<p>iPhone users interested in getting early access sign-up at shaloc.com using invite code "hackernews" , 50 invites available.
======
krisrak
URL: <http://shaloc.com>

------
tony_landis
Seems like a useful idea. I have no iPhone though.

